# Look What I made Today!!!



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

A magnectic makeup board, to help clear up counterspace. 
Simple Easy Cheap.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh! I LIKE this idea! No more digging through the make up bag looking for the colors I want!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Cute! At first, I thought Wow, she made eye shadow!


----------



## caddy1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh how cute! At first I thought it was a clock. I was really confused... a clock out of eyeshadow??? And how did she hide the 'arms' Love it


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Love it, i saw one on Pinterest, planned on making them for the daughters Christmas and never got around to it, maybe they will get made by thier birthdays this year!


----------

